
SoundCloud in danger of running out of cash - funkylexoo
https://www.ft.com/content/47dc2c34-d360-11e6-b06b-680c49b4b4c0
======
EJTH
The article is paywalled unfortunately. But I am not surprised, there is
absolutely zero monetization in their current business model afaik.

I do like the service though and I will be very sad when it dissapears, there
is so many good indie and underground artists on that site.

~~~
eagerToLearn
You can read the article by reaching it from the google results. Just google
the title or click on the "web" link.

